# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Lẩu băng chuyền F1 chỉ với 119k - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Lẩu Băng chuyền F1
> 
> Địa chỉ: 42 Hàng Bún, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Lẩu băng chuyền F1*


   Lẩu băng chuyền có lẽ không còn quá xa lạ với các bạn trẻ Việt Nam. Đi đầu tiên phong là Kichi-Kichi. Tiếp nối thành công và mô hình phát triển của Kichi-Kichi, khá nhiều thương hiệu lẩu băng chuyền ra đời. Và không thể bỏ qua chính là lẩu băng chuyền F1.

Nhà hàng lẩu băng chuyền F1 "đóng đô" ở 4 địa điểm:  17T1 Hoàng Đạo Thúy, 275-277 Tô Hiệu, 42 Hàng Bún và 150 Nguyễn Văn Cừ. Bài viết này sẽ đem đến cho các bạn hình ảnh về nhà hàng tại 42 Hàng Bún.

Lẩu Băng chuyền hấp dẫn không chỉ bởi các món ăn đảm bảo vệ sinh, mà còn bởi giá cả khá mềm so với các nhà hàng khác. Áp dụng 2 loại giá: 119k và 169k/ suất, tha hồ cho các bạn "buffet" ngồi.

Các bạn cũng sẽ có 4 lựa chọn vị nước lẩu. Ngoài ra, mỗi phần ăn sẽ chắc chắn có một đĩa thực phẩm riêng cố định bao gồm thịt hoặc hải sản (tùy chọn), nấm và các loại rau.


Nhà hàng phục vụ cả đồ tráng miệng đi kèm, mỗi suất sẽ được kết thúc bằng một bát thạch dừa rất ngon và mát!
Nhà hàng thực sự rất rộng rãi, không quá chật chội như khi bạn đến các nhà hàng lẩu băng chuyền khác.



 Lẩu băng chuyền F1 còn dành những phòng VIP gọi là phòng Cosy, sẽ có menu phục vụ riêng rất sang trọng. Thích hợp để mời khách hàng hoặc họp bạn bè đông đông.
Đôi khi trong cái nóng của mùa hè mà thử đổi vị ăn lẩu "buffet" kiểu này cũng khá thú vị đấy!

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Lẩu băng chuyền F1*
NGUỒN: DIDAU.ORG
_Cùng khám phá các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - cac nha hang o Ha Noi_

----------


## thuty

2 loại giá vậy là sao? buổi trưa với buổi tối à. Rẻ hơn kichi ra phết nhỉ.

----------


## nguyenly_88

Nhìn có vẻ sạch sẽ hơn Kichi nhiều...có dịp sẽ ghé thử..mong là nước lẩu ngon hơn bên kichi...bạn nào ăn rồi cho ý kiến ...:X

----------


## lunas2

Rẻ có đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm không... sợ về lại ôm bụng lắm

----------


## duh

> 2 loại giá vậy là sao? buổi trưa với buổi tối à. Rẻ hơn kichi ra phết nhỉ.


Mỗi loại giá áp dụng cho từng địa điểm bạn thuty ạ. 169k là ở Hoàng Đạo Thúy (với hơn 50 món), còn 119k là ở mấy địa điểm còn lại (hơn 25 món)  :06:

----------


## duh

> Nhìn có vẻ sạch sẽ hơn Kichi nhiều...có dịp sẽ ghé thử..mong là nước lẩu ngon hơn bên kichi...bạn nào ăn rồi cho ý kiến ...:X


tớ ăn rồi nhé, và tớ chọn nước lẩu Thái chua cay => cay phết  :Wink: )
và chị bạn tớ chọn nước lẩu Nhật => nồng mùi lắm, tớ ko hợp :|

----------


## cheezelsoshi

có vẻ hay đây  :cuoi1: 
Rủ bạn bè tới đây làm 1 bữa mới được

----------


## thunhunguyet

có dịp pải qua đây ăn thử mới dc

----------


## h20love

có đảm bảo vệ sinh k, ăn lẩu hay bị đau bụng lém

----------


## lehung228

Nếu thực sự bạn bỏ tiền đi ăn  thì không nên ăn ở *F1*, Tôi đặt chỗ từ đầu và đã ra tận nơi chọn vị trí  nhưng khi tới lại bảo là người nhận đặt chỗ không làm, nhưng khi xem  danh sách đặt chỗ có tên thì lại bảo là nhân viên không biết , cuối cùng  tôi và mọi người được xếp ngồi cuối và quản lí bảo thiếu đồ ăn j thì  gọi nhân viên mang tới. Nhưng khi ngồi vào ăn 1h không thấy 1 đĩa mực,  tôm gọi phục vụ 10 lần không thấy mang ra, một lúc sau bảo hết thức ăn  trong khi chưa ăn j,Tự nhiên mất tiền mà còn thấy ức chế. Khi khiếu nại  chỉ nhận đc câu trả lời khách đông

----------


## mect

Em thì vẫn kết bên Chipa Chipa

----------


## wildrose

rẻ thế! trông cũng sạch sẽ phết nhở

----------


## Mituot

Hôm trước ăn lẩu băng chuyền bị đau bụng  :cuoi1: 
giờ ăn phải cân nhắc kỹ mí được

----------


## Junsu

hấp dẫn quá
hôm nào phải đi ăn mới được

----------


## dung89

Hic mình chưa ăn lẩu băng chuyền bao giờ

----------

